# Introducing the New Registered Does!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So none of these girls have names - so I am needing help. I have named the first one Jewelz because of her feminine appearance and her waddles - but if you have "cute" ideas for the others please let me know - as I need to turn in their paperwork - (white and black doe, Chocolate doe, and doeling are all three full sisters. The broken bucksin shares the same grandfather)

Jewelz -

face - 









left side - 









right side - 









pedigree -

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

Doeling -

Face-









Left Side - 









Right Side - 









Pedigree - 
http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

Chocolate and Tan Doe - (reminds me of Doberman coloring!!!)

Face - 









Left Side -









Right Side -









Belly - 









Pedigree - 
http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

Buckskin -

Face - 









Left Side - 









Right Side - 









Pedigree - 
http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch ... digree.htm

And some more pics just for fun!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So what do you all think? I just LOVE the little doeling.

I need names for them - please help. Their father's name is HugsNKisses and moms are Fancy and InspiredByGrace...... 

For the 2 that have waddles and no name - I was thinking something around the "jewelery" theme..... maybe Blingz and ?????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

For no reason at all the name "Chardean" (or however you spell it) came to mind for the buckskin.

Beautiful additions Allison


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice new goats Allison!! Love the chocolate and white girl's face, soooo cute!!

Hey, guess what??? Your does' sire is related to one of our does, Sugar Pine FD Bit O' Honey. Honey's dam is full-sister to your sire. Anywho, small goatie world.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, for names. . . . what about Diamond in the Rough?? You were looking at "jewelry" themes. I always like putting words together to make up names - switch things up a little.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great looking girls Allison!! As ar as names go, I don't have a clue. Glad they are home and settling in for you.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Good lookin goats with some really nice lines. Lots of my goats go back to Twinks Pixie and/or Paydirt also.

You might want to update their pedigrees since each of those is now a PGCH... so it would look like
PGCH/MCH Raha Acres Twink's Pixie *D 'E' 
PGCH/MCH Willow Creek Paydirt

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, They are all just as sweet looking as i am sure they are. (did that make since?) Congratulations. Oh by the way, is your room getting ready in the barn yet? :ROFL: I just had to sorry. :wahoo:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awww...they're all so cute! It doesn't look like your other goaties are paying much attention to them...they're probably so used to new goats coming in that it doesn't even phase them...lol...

As for names:

The black and white goat= Freida
The brown and white goat= Moonpie
The brown goat=Tootsie
The last goat=Sonali


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

They're lovely, congrats Allison!

We had a Mini-Nubian named Diamond and her sister was Opal, they were part of our Precious Gems theme.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I posted this in the old thread and then realized you may not see it, anyways. . . .



> Their sire should throw fairly nice udders. But the thing I've noticed with all the milking daughters I've seen from their grand-sire, MegaBuck, is not-so-great teat placement. I think every single milking daughter I've seen from him needs better placed teats. That's jmho though. There could be some that have nicely-placed teats. Just all the ones I've seen (even those with really great dam's) need work in that area.
> 
> **Oh, forgot to add that their paternal grand-dam, White Truffle is an AGS 2xGCH - she was one leg away from her permanent championship. . . . in case you want to add that in their pedigrees.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks all. 

I don't have current 5 generation pedigrees for them, but I am ordering them when I turn in their registration papers this week.

I am so happy with them, and I appriciate all of your help.

Olivia, I will keep an eye on teat placement on these girls when I breed them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the "gem" theme....Ruby, Garnet, Jade, Sapphire, Opal, Tanzonite, Emerald....it's hard to choose names..I usually change mine to what "suits" them...lol.

The chocolate and tan doe looks alot like my Binky's dam..Brush Creek Journey.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The little doeling that is chocolate and white is going to be named "Blingz", so now I need one for the "dobie" chocolate doe with waddles and the buckskin with no waddles.

Something will come - just can't send their paperwork in till I know what the heck I am going to call them - LOL!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I think Ruby and Opal are nice suggestions on the gem theme... Very pretty goats, I love the one that is marked like a red doberman, seems unique/elegant and she has such a sweet face.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is soooo unique. I have never seen a goat with those markings before. I thought about just naming her Dobie - but I don't know. I hope she throws that color pattern to her kids. I want to breed her to a BE - so we will see. Not sure.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

They are all so nicely marked and look so healthy. I can't pick a favorite..I like them all.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just posted a picture of the girl's sire in a new thread, if you are interested.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are super cute Allison!! Very flashy for sure....they are very nice additions to your herd!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Very flashy does! The buckskin is my favorite and its her entire package. Does probably help that she's my favorite color. I'm a buckskin-fanatic.  Very pretty girls!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's some name ideas. I'll keep thinking though.

Symphony, 
Nymph, 
or Fantasy


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I decided on Dobie for the chocolate / tan doe - so still working on the buckskin..... hmmmmmmm


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I was thinking the gemstone names too!!! I love the colors, and especially the polka dot in one of your photos with the paint in the background- They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty girls!!!! I really like the names you have picked for them too! :thumb:


----------

